# Tattoo kit for ND



## suzanne (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello! This is my first kidding season and I have a question. So I have my tattoo sequence from ADGA and four kids to tattoo at some point. I am not sure what kit to get for Nigerian Dwarfs, there seem to be different sizes for sale at Hoeggers. What size and what age do you normally tattoo? Their ears are still so tiny...

Suzanne


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wait till they are 4-8 weeks and by then their ears are bigger

I got the "Stone" 

the 5/8ths is also a good size


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I use the Stone Small animal tattoo set, works good for the ND's.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

can you send me the link for that small animal tattoo kit please... time to get ready for new spring kids here.. no telling how many with two does due..thanks


----------

